
Show HN: KISS IDE – A simple web based IDE - tcarey83
https://github.com/derrybryson/kisside
======
dorianm
Reminds me of Geany, my go-to lightweight IDE before I switched to Sublime,
then vim: [https://www.geany.org](https://www.geany.org)

------
glup
humorously, this makes the front page of HN the day I try out Eclipse Che, at
the other end of the spectrum.

[http://www.eclipse.org/che/](http://www.eclipse.org/che/)

~~~
qhoc
Have you tried the on premise IDE
[https://www.eclipse.org/che/docs/setup/getting-
started/](https://www.eclipse.org/che/docs/setup/getting-started/) ? It's
kinda cool but I don't see any pricing. Awesome if it is free!

~~~
gravypod
It is free but the IDE isn't exactly finished yet.

------
amelius
The ultimate "KISS" IDE for me is vim :)

But nice try!

~~~
thealistra
how is vim simple?

~~~
sametmax
Vim is simple. It's just no easy.

------
shakna
If it wasn't so reliant on Apache or PHP I'd be more willing to try it out.

Unfortunately, I've experienced nearly every nightmare with the two, thanks to
work, bad code, and absent documentation.

I don't want them on my machine.

Any plans for a self-contained bundle?

~~~
tcarey83
OP here. Only the backend is written in PHP (it is very simple PHP) and that
may change (probably Python, maybe Node.js). It's only a small part of the
code, most of the code is javascript that runs in the browser. Initially, I am
working on Apache and PHP because a lot of what I work on is Wordpress, but
Nginx certainly supports PHP as well. Note that it doesn't require your code
to be written in PHP, only that your server has the correct modules installed.
If you use phpmyadmin you have already pretty much installed everything
needed.

~~~
shakna
I wasn't meaning to criticise the use of PHP at all.

But creating some sort of bundle with a portable PHP and server, just a zipped
folder or something, would hugely reduce the barrier to entry, and reassure
people like me who shy away from part of the tech stack.

~~~
nsabine
Use a container to package the dependencies and runtime, so you don't need to
install them on your OS.

